# Tartan 372



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Im interested in a secondhand Tartan 372.

This particular model has the 4''9" Scheel keel.

I''m planning to view the boat soon, but would like comments regarding this particular model, and known problems if any.

What is the boat''s windward ability? The shallow keel concerns me a bit, since I''m on the West Coast.

Is this boat considered "offshore capable" in its construction? My research so far seem to indicate that it is a well constructed boat which would be a good coastal cruiser, with the ability for longer offshore passages in safety if properly equipped. Any disagreements?

MM


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

37-2 is a great offshore boat. how about a MINT tartan 37 offshore ready please see http://kimberlite1.homestead.com
eric


----------



## halyardz (Sep 2, 2000)

Eric is right, the T37 is a great offshore boat and his is MINT.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

A friend at our club purchased a used T372 which he & family enjoy a lot. They had a problem with the motor shaft being out of alignment or offset somehow. The yard ended up cutting out about a square foot section of the hull (including the stuffing box) and rebuilding the whole thing so it was properly on the centerline. I''ve seen boats with props offset on purpose, but this was apparently not the case with this boat. He must have gone through a bunch of shaft couplings -- not something you want to have go out on you with a barge coming at you downcurrent. You may want to take a careful look at the couplings and eyeball the shaft as it exits the hull to make sure it''s symectrical


----------

